# Flextra Caulk



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

It's anyone familiar with Flextra Caulk? I hear it's only available in Canada but it's amazing stuff.

Jon


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I love it. Made by Mulco. Like it a lot. It doesn't seem to get brittle and crack like other exterior caulkings. It's difficult to tool though


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Apparently, not sold in the states though. Right?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe...never worked in the US..or even caulked in the US. Innuendo implied


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

In Quebec, Mulco Flextra is the consumer brand sold at big box stores .

Mulco Supra Expert is sold to licensed contractors only. It is amazing caulking, but full of VOC's. I don't even carry the empty tubes through the house.

I only caulk after the window is as tight as possible has been foamed in and trim installed.

I know one contractor that used it indoors in a seniors' residence. They had to move the residents out, ended up paying for hotel rooms. 
Lucky for them, they didn't get sued.

Mark


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Agreed smelly stuff. like vinegar but i don't think there's any vinegar in there. I've used Supra as well. Good stuff too. I like Mulco


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

acetic acid


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

Tom Struble said:


> acetic acid


and xylene

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2996004/

Mark


----------

